# Stolen Complete System. Pics.



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Doc Holliday said:


> I scrapped out one condenser coil (copper reefer) and one evaporator coil (also copper) the other day (*thieves left it inside the house and I installed a new one) and got $107.* Not too bad.



Well, personally I find appropriating something that is known to be stolen for your monetary gain ethically objectionable. Knowing that thieves stole it and left it behind is just like buying something knowing its stolen. That proceeds isn't really yours to keep.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Electric_Light said:


> Well, personally I find appropriating something that is known to be stolen for your monetary gain ethically objectionable. Knowing that thieves stole it and left it behind is just like buying something knowing its stolen. That proceeds isn't really yours to keep.


If it makes you feel any better you can call me Robbin' Da Hood.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

The system has been damaged, open to moisture for an extensive period of time and the home is a foreclosure so if the bank wants to come and get the old unit and scrap it out then they can but not if I get there first. 

It's like that. Business perks of being in hvac.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Sep 10, 2010)

Real mechanics aren't as tall a the actor "Dave".

Here is mind blower; I wear bibs (chics dig them), used to be cop (the good kind) and find boilers with all the trim stolen and scraped for $25.00 (a thousand in labor and $200.00 in material) perps of various descriptions. 

Nice shiner Doc.


----------

